# Circuito para banco de condensadores



## justin (Nov 14, 2008)

Quiero hacer un banco de condensadores, ya se que se tienen que poner en paralelo con la carga inductiva 
pero la cuestion es que valores y cual seria el arreglo para este banco de condensadores.


----------



## FBustos (Nov 15, 2008)

hablas del factor de potencia?


----------



## lhuenchual (Dic 8, 2008)

Es necesario las potencias demandadas para realizar el calculo.


----------



## jose_flash (Feb 20, 2011)

me gustaria hacer un simple circuito para un banco de condensadores, que se encendiera un led rojo cuando este cargando y uno verde cuando se pueda disparar la carga, alguien sabe como hacerlo?, otra pregunta es si con un banco de 4000µFa 24 Volt tendre una buena chispa de salida,si no tengo un as en la manga que son 4 condensadores de 470µF 200V de dos fuentes de alimentación, solo que usar ya 200 volt me gusta menos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2011)

Con 4000 uF 24 Vdc cargado , conectándolo-descargándolo contra el secundario de un transformador de 220 / 6 V , obtendrás una interesante descarga..

Pone "taser" en el buscador

Saludos !


----------

